# gold leaf how to.....



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

how do you apply gold leaf? i want to do some in my 63


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you apply a sizing glue in the shape or pattern you want the leaf, let the sizing tack, then you apply the leafing, let it set for a few minutes, put a roller over it to press it down, then wipe off the excess leaf. this is a very rudimentary explanation, but thats the gist of it.


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ive seen it done on tv and thats pretty much what they did it.They did pinstripping with the glue and then applied the leafing and it turned out nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jan 24 2006, 10:52 PM~4698514
> *you apply a sizing glue in the shape or pattern you want the leaf, let the sizing tack, then you apply the leafing, let it set for a few minutes, put a roller over it to press it down, then wipe off the excess leaf. this is a very rudimentary explanation, but thats the gist of it.
> *


i have never heard of using a roller over the leafing.... the way i do it is lay out the stencil of the design you want... apply glue.... lace the leaf.... let it sit for a bit... then with really soft brush.... brush it... and then your done...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 25 2006, 01:25 PM~4703185
> *i have never heard of using a roller over the leafing.... the way i do it is lay out the stencil of the design you want... apply glue.... lace the leaf.... let it sit for a bit... then with really soft brush.... brush it... and then your done...
> *


and the way you BRUSH IT DETERMINES THE PATTERN YOU GONNA GET OUTTA THE LEAFING


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

it also depends weather you use real leaf or imatation leaf, imatation already has the swirls and crap in it. the guy who does my stuff uses that roller to press it down, then he wipes it with a shop rag to remove the excess. 

check out his work.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks homies going to give it a try on my 63


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

after i lay down the leaf i can clear coated right?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jan 25 2006, 07:55 PM~4705079
> *after i lay down the leaf i can clear coated right?
> *


well, stripe it first, then clear coat.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Where do you get it at.. I've bin wanting to try it.Is it real expensive??


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

hok


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

try this dvd:









Automotive Gold Leafing by Gary Jenson

Gary Jenson, world class pinstriping master, reveals the secrets of gold-leafing for automotive applications as demonstrated on metal panels and a motorcycle tank. In-depth product instructions and top pro tricks make this the only video of its kind. DVD Only.58 minutes
List Price: $39.95
Price: $29.95 

www.coastairbrush.com


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Easyer Said Than Done Have Sumone Who KNows What There Doing DO It :biggrin:


----------



## auburnhooligan (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is my very first gold leaf.. did it tonight.. very little collected info but i just said what the hell.. here it is. 

























I'm pretty stoked.. i layed the tape down free hand.... never done anything like this before. simple but sweet. any feedback would be cool.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by auburnhooligan_@Jan 7 2008, 12:06 AM~9627163
> *Here is my very first gold leaf.. did it tonight..  very little collected info but i just said what the hell..  here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


nice job for it being your first time.where you buy your glue and gold leaf at?


----------



## auburnhooligan (Nov 24, 2006)

this craft store here in cali... its called michaels... I'd rather buy more expensive stuff but don't know where to find it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by auburnhooligan_@Jan 7 2008, 02:13 PM~9631048
> *this craft store here in cali... its called michaels... I'd rather buy more expensive stuff but don't know where to find it.
> *


we have those stores here in Miami as well. that's where i purchase the leaf. but i have been told that it's not very high quality stuff. there's another place called PEARL paints here in south florida that also sells leaf. the more expensive kind.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hope you put some clear on top of that shit.... if not its probably black by now


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i leafed the trunk on my sisters car, i wetsanded the whole trunk first. leafed it, and clear coated it. and about a year later, all the leaf came off. any idea why that would happen?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jan 24 2006, 08:19 PM~4697334
> *how do you apply gold leaf?  i want to do some in my 63
> *


our sgt at arms does our leafing. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 7 2008, 05:54 PM~9632580
> *i leafed the trunk on my sisters car, i wetsanded the whole trunk first. leafed it, and clear coated it. and about a year later, all the leaf came off. any idea why that would happen?
> *


what kind of sizing glue did you use?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the mona lisa gold leaf adhesive that comes in the spray can. i only gave it one top coat of clear though, maybe that could have played a role in it as well.


----------



## auburnhooligan (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys know where to get the real gold leaf? whats a good adhesive? and one more... whats a good clear to put over the top? feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

coastairbrush.com and kustomshop.com have a good selection of leaf and leafing supplies


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2008, 11:01 PM~9645919
> *coastairbrush.com and kustomshop.com have a good selection of leaf and leafing supplies
> *


x2


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 25 2006, 02:25 PM~4703185
> *i have never heard of using a roller over the leafing.... the way i do it is lay out the stencil of the design you want... apply glue.... lace the leaf.... let it sit for a bit... then with really soft brush.... brush it... and then your done...
> *


any body want to youtube how to do it? & post it ??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well it's pretty simple to leaf. only problem i had once with leafing was when it pealed off from under the clear.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok the materials form craft store "Michales" I've seen the Mona lisa stuff,the have the glue,leaf,sealer and clear coat how much clear do you apply to it,do you put one heavey coat or a couple of thin coats


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 9 2008, 06:16 PM~9652567
> *Ok the materials form craft store "Michales" I've seen the Mona lisa stuff,the have the glue,leaf,sealer and clear coat how much clear do you apply to it,do you put one heavey coat or a couple of thin coats
> *


that shits garbage, it can be used, but trust me it makes it WAY easier to use a quality leaf, check out those links form hotstuff.

my first few attempts were with the mona lisa stuff, they turned out.....................well only 1 turned out. and it was not that great


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

wetsanded the part, layed down the stencil mask, sprayed a light coat of the spray adhesive, waited an hour, removed the stencil, carefully removed any glue the mask may have left behind without rubbing the leaf adhesive, layed the leaf on, carefully brushed away the axcess leaf, waited a couple hrs, clearcoated 2 coats high solids, baked it, wetsanded striped it, waited 3 days, clearcoated, 2 coats, baked, wetsanded, clearcoated...........................................................what a waste of time! LOL

next time i will use better leaf that i can turn


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Do a search on Gilding to find the real leafing........ 


Im doing up my toilet seat as I type - Letting the size tack up


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I think i should have waited a few more minutes to let the glue tack up some more but,,, We will see..............

Its picky stuff when you have to consider the temp & if you thinned your glue or not......


----------



## Kre8airbrushing (Dec 10, 2007)

I run an airbrush studio in the Northwest. I've done lots of leafing. I use One Shot quick dry gold size. Thats the glue. Just apply it to the area you choose, mask it off or not. Then apply the size thinnly and evenely with a brush. I use a Mack lettering quill. Let it tack to for anywhere from 30 -60 minutes depending on shop temp. Also depends if you are using real or compostion leafing. The comp. stuff needs a tackier surface to stick well and the 22 or 23 karat stuff will stick to the size when you can't feel a tack anymore. I then apply the leaf pressing it on using the tissue paper it comes on and my hand. I wear a white cotton glove to avoid having the leaf stick to me. Then wipe excess with a wadd of cotton balls.
Then you can turn it. Turn the leaf with a velvet tool and the comp. with the same tool with a blue shop towel taped on it. I buy leaf through Coast Airbrush or you can get it at Pinstriper.com. I clear with HOK UC35. I generally clear the panel completely wetsand the next day stripe and reclear a couple times.. Leaf looks really nice under all that clear. Plus you can't feel anything at all this way.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah i normally clear over the leaf, block it, clear it, block it clear it. but i didnt have time to do it on my sisters trunk she wanted to leave to the local hangout. so she left with it freshly cleared....lol


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well,,, I should have waited until i recieved a scroll brush - I triied to do it with my mack 00 long line brush & it looks like shit so,,,,I just started pulling lines !!!!!!!!!! hahahaa


Sometimes you cant wait to do something......... Its only the guests bathroom seat cover anyways....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 11 2008, 10:59 AM~9666756
> *Well,,, I should have waited until i recieved a scroll brush - I triied to do it with my mack 00 long line brush & it looks like shit so,,,,I just started pulling lines !!!!!!!!!! hahahaa
> Sometimes you cant wait to do something......... Its only the guests bathroom seat cover anyways....
> *


how wide are your designs? i will be using lettering bruches to apply everything.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

i found a video on youtube of some dude doing goldleaf...he seem to know what to do. it wont let me post the link but if you type in "goldleaf" it should come up when you do a search for it. check it out homies.


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

or search you tube for 'dragginlines' for the master lamberson


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 12 2008, 09:27 AM~9675066
> *how wide are your designs? i will be using lettering bruches to apply everything.
> *




Well,,, Lets just say that I do not wish to talk about it ................haha


See,,, As soon as I made the first sharp turn - The bristols fung out & that was that --- I just did everything & didnt care how it turned out ........... It was ruined.



Im picky as hell - If i dont like it - I trash it ..........................


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

on the draggin lines vid, he uses some kind of roll of variegated leaf. where do they sell that?.... that would make my life much easier to do str8 lines across the side of a car.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

This is a pretty good topic,


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

also, what's the difference between the loose sheets of leaf and the ones that come stuck to the white paper? i would assume the ones that come stuck tot he white paper are much easier to use, because all that i have used is the loose sheets and it can get pretty messy if there's any kind of wind. whats the price difference, and what's it called. like if i was to order some from online, what would be the correct name for the one that comes stuck to the white paper.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the stuff stuck to the paper is called patent leaf, aka the real stuff. much more expensive (well, like double the price) very easy to work with, thats the stuff you want to use if you're going to be giving it that turned look.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah that's what i'm going to need. why is the price different so big from the ribbon leaf on coast air, as apose to the ribbon leaf on kustom shop? is the one on coast air real leaf? and i would assume the one on kustom shop is composition leaf. because on coast air, it ranges from 47 up to 150. and on kustomshop, it's 10 bucks a book.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I would like to try leafing on my homeboys project 63, what im afraid of is in one post the guy said the leaf came off the car after a year, is this possible with 4-5 coats of good clear on top? also Im not the best at doing a pinstripes what are my options? And lastly A micheals store here sells the leaf that has the white paper backing and its pretty expensive as far as it goes, will it work? This will also be my first leafing job as well.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

TTT for this informative topic, lets see some more pics.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

just go to goldleafcompany.com.....................they sell all kinds of leaf and sizing...loose and on the roll.................in my opinion "varigated leaf" looks the best on lowriders.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

mona lisa brand from michaels is good leaf. we use it all the time at our shop....... just the leaf tho....... the rest of the stuff is crap.... we use our own size. You have to be careful when clearing over leaf and then re-taping out designs over the cleared leaf.... the clear has nothing to bite into and you can delaminate the clear off the top if not prepped well before hand... we have had this happen once :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thankyou! thats the kind of information that I want to know, most of us arnt retards and know where to go get or order the leaf. Im just looking for information regarding application and clear/over etc...etc..


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Mar 28 2008, 02:31 PM~10277575
> *TTT for this informative topic, lets  see some more pics.....
> *



X2


I wanna do some silver around the fender wells on the Regal...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by auburnhooligan_@Jan 7 2008, 01:13 PM~9631048
> *this craft store here in cali... its called michaels... I'd rather buy more expensive stuff but don't know where to find it.
> *


Check out Product Sign Supply, i get all my leaf from them. REal stuff gets pricy, but is way easier and nicer to work with. 23K Gold patten is $60 a booklet, with 25 sheets.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

great topic :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Check 2:12 at http://youtube.com/watch?v=jlV9xOlyld8 .


----------

